# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nje antar i forumit shqipetar eshte pro ndarjes se Kosoves !

## altruisti_ek84

* Postuar më parë nga Darius Lexo Postimin
Te drejte ka Loriku, ka se kush e udheheq popullin e Kosove. Juve mos beni gam gam kot se nuk ben vaki me te ndryshohet ceshtja e Kosoves. Tani dhe serbeve do ju behet nga pak qejfi se ska kuptim. Mbas gjithe atij gjaku qe derdhen edhe ata e meritojne nje kafshate. Mund te jete nje pjese e Mitrovices, mund te jete dicka tjeter... rendesi ka qe populli te rrije i qete se baballaret e kombit e kane kopsitur kete pune. Nami u befte.*

Ju lutem si e komentoni kete postim..!

----------


## white-knight

Pfff c eshte ky idiotllik mer turgut?Ku e ke ndarjen ne ate mes?Ai thote qe s do kete ndryshim po nejse ti i shef me sy tjeter.
Hajde me Darius shpjegohu se po te benkan gjygj ne mungese :pa dhembe: 
p.s Pastaj c fare lidhje ka kjo me problematiken shqiptare.Coje te Verejtje dhe keshilla e ke  ketu

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Edhe ca pastaj se darius mendon ashtu.Kush ta dha te drejten ty qeti gjykosh te tjeret per ate qe mendojne.Pfff

----------


## Selami2006

> Pfff c eshte ky idiotllik mer turgut?Ku e ke ndarjen ne ate mes?Ai thote qe s do kete ndryshim po nejse ti i shef me sy tjeter.
> Hajde me Darius shpjegohu se po te benkan gjygj ne mungese
> p.s Pastaj c fare lidhje ka kjo me problematiken shqiptare.Coje te Verejtje dhe keshilla e ke  ketu


Shoki ti me foton edhe fjalet qe gjenden aty Obersturmbanfuhrer SS Treue zu Gott und Vaterland
 je rrazist

----------


## white-knight

Po une ca lidhje kam ne kete mes?Ku e shfaca rracizmin?

----------


## alibaba

Altruist, le shoq, se veç paska lujt qoke me shkije, a spe sheh a?

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ketu eshte te japim mendimin e lire.. . Sikur ti dhe partia jote qe e perkrah Enver Hoxhen edhe keta kan te drejt te japin medime te lira!!

niemand

----------


## white-knight

Hidhi nje sy se me cfare ka lidhje tema 



> Plani 6 pikësh nuk është kundër Kosovës, thotë Kajdanou
> Edhe ambasadorja amerikane në Kosovë Tina Kajdanou ka deklaruar se plani gjashtë pikësh nuk është kundër Kosovës, por në të mirën e saj. Në një intervistë për RTK-në, ajo ka theksuar se gjatë ditëve në vazhdim do të bëhen përpjekje që të binden krerët e institucioneve të Kosovës se procesi nuk ka për qëllim ta dëmtojë popullin e Kosovës.
> Ajo shprehu bindjen se shumë shpejtë do të gjendet një zgjidhje që do të ishte për të mirën e Kosovës.
> RTK  12 nëntor 2008 - 09:51:01


Kunder SHBA-se tani?Je i madh ti po te presin te gjithe problemet e kombit.

----------


## Tevelizori

> * Postuar më parë nga Darius Lexo Postimin
> Te drejte ka Loriku, ka se kush e udheheq popullin e Kosove. 
> Nuk e di cka ka thene Loriku, sepse nuk e kam lexu, por mendoj se pernjemend ai ka te drejte.
> Juve mos beni gam gam kot se nuk ben vaki me te ndryshohet ceshtja e Kosoves.
> Okay, askush ska te drejte te beje gam gam sepse ceshtja e Kosoves eshte pune e kryer. shtet sovran dhe pike.
> Tani dhe serbeve do ju behet nga pak qejfi se ska kuptim.
> normalisht qe ska kuptim.
> Mbas gjithe atij gjaku qe derdhen edhe ata e meritojne nje kafshate. 
> Po, po de, se gjaku nuk eshte uje, qofte ai edhe gjaku i nje gjarperi.
> ...


Je i kenaqur apo jo me postimin, nga keto qe i pashe une mund te jepet vetem ky komentim, dhe jo qe Dariusi qenka pro ndarjes se Kosoves por Ai  e paska dhene edhe zgjidhjen per kete problem.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Hidhi nje sy se me cfare ka lidhje tema 
> 
> Kunder SHBA-se tani?Je i madh ti po te presin te gjithe problemet e kombit.


O zotri a ke qen ndonjeher ne Kosove ti? Nuk e ke as iden se qka po ndodh ne Kosove, konkretisht ne enklava dhe ne Mitrovicen veriore. Ndersa ky i nderuari na thot se ska lidhje edhe nese e marrin nje pjes te mitrovices nuk ka asgje te keqe populli le te rrij i qet, sepse gjithnje sipas ti e "meritojkan" edhe serbet njer pjes.
Kjo nuk guxon te thuhet as me shakak. Sepse nuk ka shaka kur dikush ka derdhur gjakun dhe sa e sa jan ende te zhdukur ndersa ky zotria na merr guximin te thot qe le ta merr nje pjes edhe serbia.

----------


## Llapi

> * Postuar më parë nga Darius Lexo Postimin
> Te drejte ka Loriku, ka se kush e udheheq popullin e Kosove. Juve mos beni gam gam kot se nuk ben vaki me te ndryshohet ceshtja e Kosoves. Tani dhe serbeve do ju behet nga pak qejfi se ska kuptim. Mbas gjithe atij gjaku qe derdhen edhe ata e meritojne nje kafshate. Mund te jete nje pjese e Mitrovices, mund te jete dicka tjeter... rendesi ka qe populli te rrije i qete se baballaret e kombit e kane kopsitur kete pune. Nami u befte.*
> 
> Ju lutem si e komentoni kete postim..!



 Darius Ka dasht te thot rrini o mos u beni ju me katolik se papa se ka kush ti pri ati Populli

qe edhe njiher regfuzimin qe e beri Prishtina.




*Kosova refuzon marrëveshjen e imponuar nga Beogradi*

Përfaqësuesit kryesorë të Rebulikës së Kosovës, presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu dhe kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, në një konferencë të jashtëzakonshme për media, kanë bërë të ditur se kanë refuzuar planin e vendosjes së misionit të Eulex-it në Kosovë jashtë përmbajtjes së Pakos së Ahtisarit, sipas kushteve të diktuara nga Beogradi dhe pas negociatave ku Prishtina zyrtare nuk ka qenë e perfshirë.
Propozimi shkel substancën e sovranitetit dhe integritetit territorial të Kosovës- ishte ky argumentimi themelor i presidenti Sejdiut dhe kryeministrit Thaçi.
Ndryshe, plani parashikonte që , në thelb, të suprimoheshin provizionet themelore të Pakos së Ahtisarit dhe të rifuqiziohej rezuluta 1244 , si bazë e organizimit dhe funksionimit politik, territorial dhe adminstratv të Kosovës sw para 17 shkurtit, duke krijuar kështu parakushte evidente për cipëtimit etnik- territorial të pushtetit në Kosovë.
rtk	10 nëntor 2008 - 18:30:29
--------------------------------------------


*Prishtina qëndron prapa vendimit të saj rreth planit 6 pikësh, thotë Thaçi*

Kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, tha sot se pala kosovare nuk ka lëshuar pe dhe qëndron prapa vendimit kundër propozimit 6 pikësh të Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të OKB-së, Ban Ki Mun, për shtrirjen e misionit të EULEX-it në Kosovë. Kryeministri Thaçi, deklaroi kështu një ditë pas thirrjeve që Bashkimi Evropian, Kombet e Bashkuara dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës i bënë Prishtinës zyrtare për të pranuar propozimin e OKB-së.
Kreu i ekzekutivit kosovar, megjithatë tha se pala kosovare është e gatshme për dialog me Bashkimin Evropian dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës rreth kësaj çështjeje.
RTK	12 nëntor 2008 - 12:24:47

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

alturist pse ca do ti do behet?secili ka mendimin e tij.e ca pastaj se u merzite ti.pffff...pa lidhje flet ti.

----------


## [Neo]

> * Postuar më parë nga Darius Lexo Postimin
> Te drejte ka Loriku, ka se kush e udheheq popullin e Kosove. Juve mos beni gam gam kot se nuk ben vaki me te ndryshohet ceshtja e Kosoves. Tani dhe serbeve do ju behet nga pak qejfi se ska kuptim. Mbas gjithe atij gjaku qe derdhen edhe ata e meritojne nje kafshate. Mund te jete nje pjese e Mitrovices, mund te jete dicka tjeter... rendesi ka qe populli te rrije i qete se baballaret e kombit e kane kopsitur kete pune. Nami u befte.*
> 
> Ju lutem si e komentoni kete postim..!


*Si e komentoj une kete postim? Komenti:*O anti-shqiptar, o njeri i trashe, o ca tju them une juve, po nga njerzit si puna jote bejne ashtu keta legenat greke e sllave po ju nuk jeni shqiptare mer kulish cecen, ju jeni ata qe jepni nje imazh te keqe per shqiperine, ju jeni njerez pa karakter pa piken e dinjitetit dhe e quani veten shqipetare? Jo, ju jeni greke dhe sllave shqip foles larg mer, larg nga njerezit si ju se nuk na duhen as neve si njerez dhe as shqiperise se njerezit si puna juaj na katandisen ne kete cope vend qe jemi sot. Ptuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu qelbesire.


neomatrix

----------


## white-knight

> O zotri a ke qen ndonjeher ne Kosove ti? Nuk e ke as iden se qka po ndodh ne Kosove, konkretisht ne enklava dhe ne Mitrovicen veriore.


Si s kam qene.Dhe e di se c fare ndodh.Me Mitrovicen eshte bere gabim nga gjermanet ne 1941 qe nuk e kaluan nen administrimin italian(qe ishte Shqiperi+Kosove)Ka qene nje anetar i familjes sime qe ishte ambasodor italian ne ate kohe atje dhe i tha gjermanve qe Duces s do i pelqeje kjo ndarje.Dhe qe atehere eshte bere m*t puna.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> O anti-shqiptar, o njeri i trashe, o ju dhjefsha rracen juve, o ca tju them une juve, po nga njerzit si puna jote bejne ashtu keta legenat greke e sllave po ju nuk jeni shqiptare mer kulish cecen, ju jeni ata qe jepni nje imazh te keqe per shqiperine, ju jeni njerez pa karakter pa piken e dinjitetit dhe e quani veten shqipetare? Jo, ju jeni greke dhe sllave shqip foles larg mer, larg nga njerezit si ju se nuk na duhen as neve si njerez dhe as shqiperise se njerezit si puna juaj na katandisen ne kete cope vend qe jemi sot. Ptuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu qelbesire.
> 
> 
> neomatrix


Po he pra mbushi mendjen se ky kujton se ka lind dielli per vetem per kosoven...

----------


## Llapi

Darius
kujdes se keta "trimat" qe iken nga Kosova jan te rrezikshum


ne kohen kur Trimat e UÇK-se benin luft me serbin keta "trima" qe hyn nen dimija e fustana te grave dhe shkuan neper metropolet e europes e amerikes 
tani jan te rrezikshum patriota me bateria e keta nuk kan besim ne keta qe e Çliruen Kosoven po leht e kan te lehin nga metropolet e botes
po kurr nuk po u shkon nder mend te tregoin se qka dhan vet keta per Kosoven a veq po lehin keshtu bla bla bla

----------


## Llapi

*Kosova pranon planin vetëm me ndryshime, thotë Kuçi*

Pala kosovare ka zbutur qëndrimin e prerë lidhur me raportin 6-pikësh të OKB-së.
E mërkurë, 12 Nëntor 2008 11:02
Ky plan do të pranohet nëse bëhen disa ndryshime. "Ne e pranojmë planin nëse nuk preket tërësia territoriale e Kosovës, ruhet sistemi unik i Kosovës, respektohet kushtetuta dhe zbatimi i ligjeve, si dhe hierarkia e institucioneve, ka thënë zëvendëskryeministri Hajredin Kuçi për KTV-në.

Ndryshe ky plan si i tillë është i papranueshëm, ka thënë ai.

Mbrëmë ambasadorja amerikane, Tina Kaidanow, ka takuar larg vëmendjes të mediave presidentin Fatmir Sejdiu./kohavision/

----------


## Llapi

*Prishtina qëndron prapa vendimit të saj rreth planit 6 pikësh, thotë Thaçi*

*Ëndrrat e Beogradit për të prekur sovranitetin e Kosovës kanë vdekur me shpalljen e pavarësisë.* 



Kjo ka qenë përgjigjja e kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi ndaj planit 6 pikësh të Kombeve të Bashkuara i hartuar si kompromis për Beogradin për ta pranuar misionin e EULEX-it. Edhe sot kryeministri ka përsëritur vendosmërinë e palës kosovare për të refuzuar elemente thelbësore të planit 6 pikësh i cili është parë në Prishtinë si cenim i tërësisë tokësore të Kosovës.
Kryeministri, Hashim Thaçi theksoi edhe një herë sot vendosmërinë e institucioneve të Kosovës për të mos lëshuar pe para presionit të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare, lidhur me planin 6 pikësh të Ban Ki Munit, zbatimi i të cilit është i lidhur ngushtë me funksionalizimin e misionit të EULEX-it në tërë territorin e Kosovës. Duke folur pas mbledhjes së Grupit Parlamentar të PDK-së, kryeministri Thaçi tha se Prishtina nuk pranon elementet thelbësore të planit 6 pikësh të cilin Kombet e Bashkuara e kanë hartuar si kompromis për Beogradin që të pranojë misionin e EULEX-it. Kreu i ekzekutivit përjashtoi çdo mundësi që plani në fund të imponohet nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare.

 Për Prishtinën nuk do të ketë imponime, ne jemi në një proces të hapur. Beogradi mund të prezantojë çka mund të prezantojë, por ëndrrat e Beogradit për të prekur sovranitetin e Kosovës kanë vdekur me 17 shkurt të vitit 2008 , tha Thaçi.

Kryeministri tha se bisedimet po vazhdojnë me partnerët ndërkombëtarë por nuk do të ketë marrëveshje në dëm të Kushtetutës dhe tërësisë territoriale të Kosovës.

 Ne jemi për marrëveshje, jemi për dialog, jemi për fqinjësi por duhet të respektohet Kushtetuta e Republikës së Kosovës, duhet të respektohen vendimet të cilat i ka marrë Parlamenti i Kosovës të cilat janë marrë bashkërisht me ndërkombëtarët dhe Prishtina do të jetë e arsyeshme në veprimet e veta por Kosova është shtet i pavarur, sovran dhe demokratik , tha kryeministri Thaçi.

Sidoqoftë bisedimet për këtë çështje po vazhdojnë në përpjekje për të gjetur një zgjidhje. Kryeministri është takuar në mëngjes me presidentin Sejdiu por nuk janë dhënë detaje nga takimi. Burime pranë institucioneve të Kosovës, kanë bërë të ditur se pala kosovare është duke i bërë modifikime në planin 6 pikësh të cilat do të ishin të pranueshme për Prishtinën. Dokumenti me modifikimet e kërkuara nga ana e Prishtinës, pritet që gjatë ditës së sotme tiu dorëzohet vendeve anëtare të Kuintit të cilat janë duke bërë presion të vazhdueshëm që të gjejnë një zgjidhje deri në fund të javës për ti mundësuar Këshillit të Sigurimit që të debatoj për shtrirjen e EULEX-it në Kosovë. Liderët kosovarë janë zotuar se nuk do të arrihet marrëveshje për planin nëse në të nuk përfshihen modifikimet e kërkuara prej tyre e të cilat lidhen me respektimin e Kushtetutës dhe tërësisë territoriale të Kosovës.


RTK 	12 nëntor 2008 - 12:24:47

----------


## Darius

:buzeqeshje: 

Populli yne ka nje shprehje; te kesh dy mendere, nje ta mbash e nje ta cash. Kur u be dhe altruisti apo ndonje tjeter ketu qe te hapi teme per Darius per ndenja kombetare, me gjithe mend paska ardhur fundi i botes. Ne fakt duhet te kem parasysh here tjeter qe talljen ta bej me shqeto se edhe niveli i inteligjences tek njerezit ndryshon. Ka te trashe po ka dhe shume te trashe. Hej bela cna gjeti...

----------


## white-knight

> Treue zu Gott und Vaterland


Do te thote Besnikeri ndaj Zotit dhe Atdheut.

----------

